# Question about Kennels



## bwana67 (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with either Cursan Kennels or Lakeshore Kennels they would like to share, as I am thinking of maybe getting a Chesapeake puppy and thought they might be a good choice.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have heard both mentioned on this website before. Run a search of this forum on chessies or the kennels you mentioned. We do have a few chessie guys that could probably help you out.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Cursan was one of two breeders I was looking at for my latest pup. My cousin has a Chessie from Sandy, her dogs are top notch. I ended up getting mine from Stonebroke kennels out of Montana. He is on this site. I got my pup two weeks ago and he is great. Communication with Tim was/is excellent. Pm me if you need any more info.


----------

